# I can't believe it.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My standard poodle killed one of our new kittens last night. He's always been obsessive about the cats, but I guess the older cats were able to get away...I just don't know. I never thought he would be aggressive toward them. My husband heard the kitten spit/growl/cry last night, and Piment was under my bed making his high pitched yelpy cry that he usually makes when trying to get near the cats. Thomas saw one of the kittens hop onto the bed and thought everything was fine. I found Phineas in my closet last night when I went to change into my pjs. I was shocked. 

Thomas and I talked to each other all week about this kitten, and how we were amazed at how lovable he was. I've never had a persian before, and neither has he, so we thought maybe it was a breed trait. Our other rescue cats will rub on you when they want to, but they are not amenable to being picked up and held in your lap. Phineas was quite happy to be a lap cat. Oh, I'm just so sad.  And the kids are heartbroken. Nobody wants Piment to live with us anymore, and I agree...I just can't believe he did that. 

Sorry for the long post. I just had to get it out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear! this is horrible. Do you know that Piment killed her? Is could she have died of natural causes-- either way it's horrible. I heart goes out to you and your family. What will you do?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, that's a shame. I'm so sorry for you. My standard poodle thinks she's the Mother of all creatures and has had her nose ripped to shreads while she gently urges any small animal to accept her. Kittens, squirrels..doesn't matter, she just wants to love them and has always won them over and they wind up curled up to her.
Anything with teeth has the power to harm (including people). There's even a Pom that killed a human baby on record.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

I am so sorry about your kitten, but have to say it is not uncommon. Are you really ready to give up on your Poo? Maybe he just needs training.... 

Brandy (my red female poodle) has a very strong prey drive and is always chasing squirrels and is after gophers. She really doesn't like our only reamining 11 year old cat either (neither does Bugsy come to think of it) and I always separate the cat from the dogs when someone is not around.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh..I'm so sorry  
What an awful thing to have happen.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I know you must be feeling terrible about the loss of your kitty. 

Some dogs (more than others) have the instinct and will kill rabbits, moles, kittens...
I don't think that your poodle needs to be harshly blamed for doing what many dogs do naturally. Poodles were originally sporting dogs, weren't they? And dogs are really all little wolves. Even our sweet Havs will shake a toy to "kill" it. I remember one of our doxies grabbing a rat, shaking it...it was dead, just like that, even though the rat was nearly as big as Schultz was. 

I'm sure your poodle did not intend to upset you. Sometimes - many times, we attach our human attributes to our beloved pets. I think that with the right training, your poodle can be taught to like, or at least tolerate, kitties.

But you need a hug right now so here is one. :hug:

Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Kim, I am so sorry - I just can't believe it. I would never expect something like that could happen. :grouphug: to you and your family.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry. I agree with Suzie. I doubt your poodle had any idea she was doing anything wrong. It is heartbreaking regardless, but I hate to blame the poodle for something that was done instinctively or accidentally. With that said, I have 2 cats and I feel for you and your loss. I just would hate to see you suffer the loss of two loved pets because of it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Was there physical evidence to indicate the poodle commited the crime? I am sorry for your loss. I have two large dogs and they got into a fight with a stray, it wasn't pretty and it leaves a lasting impression and feelings toward your dog so I understand. *


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kim I am so sorry to hear this. That is really sad and upsetting for anyone and I feel terrible for the kids. 

I agree that the poodle didn't know what it was doing, it is nature. It is such a hard situation because even if you do train the poodle you will always know what happened. You don't want the kids to resent the poodle and so forth.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your new kitten last night. It's especially heartbreaking to know your dog did it.  I know with time, the children will come to terms with what happened. Cats and dogs aren't always the best mix and you have been blessed with several pets that do get along. Maybe cats shouldn't be a part of your group? What will happen now with the other new kitten? Maybe it would be best for you to return it. :hug:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh goodness, I'm so very sorry


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bless your heart..*

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family must be heartbroken.

We rescued a dog for a day and he went after our cats. He was a sweetie but I knew that the poor older cats would never be okay with that.

We got Riki because we knew that he would be smaller than our cat. The havanese are okay with cats, many dogs simply are not.

We just have to be sure Riki doesn't get near our hamster. I've seen our even sweet havanese look like quite the hunter. It is in their DNA.

Again, I send many hugs your way...especially to your kids.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kim! I'm so sorry to hear about this!!! It's heartbreaking for sure. 

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for being such caring people. This weekend was certainly not my best...I guess I'm still kind of in shock. We are absolutely sure that Piment killed Phineas. When I found him in my closet, his fur was wet all over his belly and back...he had definitely been mangled. None of the other dogs could have done it. They were all in the front of the house with DH when he heard the ruckus in our bedroom.

Meanwhile, I found a new home for Piment thru my vet. He is such a good and smart dog, but I don't know that I can ever think of him in the same way again. My kids weren't too happy about having him in the house after what happened either. I know it's not his fault, but it's also hard to forget what happened. It's just a very sad situation. Anyway, he is going to live with a couple who has 2 other standard poodles and NO cats. He won't be far away from us, and we can visit whenever we want to. And, if at some point, we want to take him back home, that will be an option as well. We're in the middle of what's left of Tropical Storm Fay...it's been raining all day without stopping at all, and expected to continue for a couple of days...the weather matches my mood perfectly. It just totally sucks.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Kim!!! :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I second the :hug:. It sounds like you have handled this situation as best as possible. It sounds like Piment will have a good home. I can certainly understand both you and the kids not looking at him the same after what happened.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am also sending hugs your way.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Kim :grouphug:

You've had quite the weekend and if Piment must go, at least he is going to a great home with two other standards. From my experience standards love other standards and it's nice that you can visit any time and have an option to take him back. 

Best to all of you


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh gosh, this must have been so distressing and sad for your whole family. :grouphug: I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. It's hard to remember sometimes that our furkids are predators. I'm glad you found a good home for your poodle. :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that is so sad. Hugs to you and your family. I grew up with goldens and when they would get into hunting mode- usual ducks and birds, no stopping them.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Kim, I am so sorry you and your family had to experience this. And I think you were very brave to find her a new home. And I agree that you'd never look the same way at her again. Plus with the kids, you'd always be a bit worried that she'd turn on them in some way. And your poor kitten. Gosh what a horrible find for you.

And I adore Himalayan, Persian and most of all, Ragdoll cats. I love Siamese the best, but they wander too much. With a dog door, they think you install it for them and out they go to visit and wham - a car hits them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Kim, I'm so sorry. What an awful thing to experience. We think of our pets as our little furkids and then they go and show us that they really are animals. I'm glad you found a good home for your poodle. It must be kind of sad to see him go if you've had him from puppyhood and since he won't know what he did wrong. I can certainly understand not being able to forget what happened. At least you'll be able to see him once in awhile after the shock and horror wear off. 
You need some big hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and yours. Best to you.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So sorry you have been through so much!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((((((Kim))))))) I'm so sorry you had to make this tough decision.


----------

